# What are some features you think should be on most cars?



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm writing an article for a website and I want to do some relatively old and/or cheap pieces of technology that should be offered on most cars but for some reason aren't (the items may be offered on _some_ cars, but most still don't have them). Here are some ideas I've had:

A heads up display
A 110V socket
A Black box (for determining liability in an accident)
A built in OBD reader

Your guys' thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi/Lo beam foot switch.
Cruise control.
Remote control door locks.
Heated mirrors.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Raddy13 said:


> I'm writing an article for a website and I want to do some relatively old and/or cheap pieces of technology that should be offered on most cars but for some reason aren't (the items may be offered on _some_ cars, but most still don't have them). Here are some ideas I've had:
> 
> A heads up display
> A 110V socket
> ...


Did you say cheap?? 

HuD.....could be a nuisance....:4-dontkno. Ever had someone turn on an interior light (unexpectedly) while you are driving at night?? 

110v will require an inverter and they are not cheap if you want/need any kind of amperage. Think of the damage that will occur to the vehicle or equipment when the owner thinks just because the plug fits, the power will be there. Leave the 110v to the people that need it and understand the limitations of inverting 12vdc to useable 110vac. 

Black box......first you have to consider the percentage of vehicles that are involved in a serious accident. Next, consider the percentage of accidents where the cause is not obviously apparent......I will guess that 90% of the accidents are easily explainable (probably higher). This is just another ploy by the lucrative insurance industry who has already gotten it's way with full backing by the US government ensuring a customer base and paid for with US tax dollars through "Health Care Reform"......Med insurers have gotten their way and auto insurers want their piece of the tax dollar.....:upset:. Let's ask for something useful to the driver and passengers......black box is after the fact.....invent/install something that prevents any need for accident forensics (prevent the accident!!).

OBD reader?? *You, sir, have a winner!!*



charlie1776 said:


> Hi/Lo beam foot switch.
> Cruise control.
> Remote control door locks.
> Heated mirrors.


Foot switch?? Now, that *is* retro!! You must be a fairly young person and not familiar with this feature. Depending on the driver and habits (muddy or wet shoes) this could be a big mistake. Environment can also be a factor.....moisture and mud are enemies of the hi/lo foot switch. Trust me, I have owned many cars/trucks with this type of switch..... not fun when you have to stomp on the switch repeatedly because it has corroded and stuck on high beam. Have you ever had to work under the dashboard and had a foot switch poking you in the back??....:laugh:

Cruise control is *nice*.....I love it!! *But*, not many in my family seem to use it....:sigh:. Most drivers are too impatient to set the CC and relax at a consistant speed.....or even know how to cope with it!! The driver must be attentive at all times and plan in advance or anticipate surrounding traffic changes. If you are constantly pushing the "resume" button you don't have a clue on how to drive or use CC.....you have to anticipate and plan on when to pass slower moving traffic when driving on the interstate highways. You need to be aware of all traffic that is in your area and approaching from behind......use your mirrors before you really need them!! 

Remote control locks are nice.....if you have many passengers and don't want to be the last one out of the car....:laugh:. I have power locks on my van and they are great!! I can control all door locks from 2 locations.....driver's or passenger's side.....the other's (those in the back) were not allowed access. For some reason the state did not want the passengers in the rear of the van to have control of the doors from the inside...... no lock controls in the rear but I do have a bulletproof divider and steel bars over the rear windows......and get strange looks when driving a former prison transport in some neighborhoods.....:lol:. I can do without the remote control and don't have to worry about a dead battery......

Heated mirrors would be very nice.........in most of the US. Don't think there would be much use in our southern states for all buyers to pay for a standard feature that. I have driven vans/trucks from day 1 of my driving career......scraped loads of ice/frost/snow from large mirrors. Then I got wise many years ago and tied plastic grocery bags over my mirrors when freezing rain or heavy frost was forecast......kept a supply of bags under the seat.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There is an aftermarket HUD available for all '96 and newer models. A "black box" is already in most cars '96 and newer. Compared to the aircraft "black box", they are on the primitive side, as they don't record very much info. Insurance companies and safety geeks are wanting more sophiscated ones installed.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I would like to see "real" tire pressure monitoring systems that read out in PSI for each tire (like on my dad's 2006 Impala), not the common dumbed down systems that merely give you a light that tells you that you have one or more tires that are "low" but don't say which one or how low. The mfgs obviously use these dumbed down systems to cheaply meet the mandate to have a TPMS but they could be much more useful for not a lot more $.

I even have a funny story on how the dumbed down system can make things worse. A woman at work got a TPMS light on her Lexus, so what did she do? She went and aired up all 4 tires. A week later she gets it again, and again airs up all 4 tires. I think she repeated this 2 or 3 times until she told me and I said STOP! I took her down to the car and sure enough 3 tires were around 50 psi and one was around 30, the leaker of course.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Raylo and Charlie are thinking right!


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Think the best feature for all cars would be an option to have no options.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

kendallt said:


> Think the best feature for all cars would be an option to have no options.


YES- Lightweight, priced well, and FAST!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone remember those trendy 'Fibre-Optic' lights that were popular, years ago? I'd like to see that principle used as a 'Vehicle-Lights' indicator, so the driver can immediately see if a tail/brake/side/indicator light has failed.

No electrical wiring, no indicator-bulb to fail and give a false reading, just a simple diagram of the vehicle lights on the dashboard, with a lit (or unlit) bit of fibre-optic in trhe appropriate place, to show the lights are on - Simples <squeak>


----------



## lizzrd (Mar 26, 2011)

I remember the foot switches :sigh: also 8 tracks! I'm glad to see/have power locks, power windows, cup holders, auot-dimming mirrors w/defrost. My experience with cruise control is setting it at or near posted speed, good for mpg's and hidden radar while your 'day dreaming'. You can always speed up and it'll bring you back.


----------

